# amazon album art pour Windows?



## zorgi (13 Avril 2008)

Bonjour , 
depuis 6mois j'ai un ipod 80go qui est pas trop mal [j'avais un NWA 2000 : 20go de chez sony] bien que la qualité audio de l'ipod laisse a désirer par rapport a son concurrent sony.
Voir meme j'ai été super super dessus de cette qualité auditive, je met aucun reglages son car c'est pire.

bon passons je voudrais savoir si "amazon album art" avait un homologue aussi performant mais pour les personnes étant sous windows.
J'ai déja essayé album cover finder,media monkey, av album art fixer, album cover art downloader enfin plein de logiciel vraiment moyen.
et amazon album art a l'air d'étre vraiment performant surtotu qu'il est en connexion avec itunes forcement mac powa.

Alors oila voilou
Merci de vos futurs réponses


----------



## rsjb (22 Avril 2008)

De mon côté, je cherche les covers sur google, je les enregistre sur mondisque dur.
Je les retravaille le cas échéant pour les réduire un peu ou les recoloriser.
Dans itune, je selectionne l'album, je clique droit "Obtenir des infos.."
Là, je choce l'illustration, et je double clique dans le carré vide. Il n'y a plus qu'à indiquer le fichier image correspondant à l'album !


----------

